# My Standards weight



## PoodleUp (Apr 11, 2008)

My Standard is about 7 months old and weighs 43 lbs. We had her coat taken down pretty close the other day and she looks like she is starving to death. I feed her California natural twice a day 1 cup each time. The bags recommends 1 3/4 - 2 1/4 cups per day. My family thinks she looks toooooo skinny but I try to tell them that she is a puppy and I am feeding her what is recommended. She is very intergetic and doesn't seem to be deprived in any other way. Are Standards suppose to be a lightweight dog?


----------



## Mourningdove (Jan 10, 2008)

Does she seem hungry? I used to keep a bowl of kibble on the floor at all times when Molly was under a year old. She stayed at 45 pounds for the first year. Now she is around 55, so I don't think your dog sounds too thin. If she is happy, active, not vomiting, gets water... I don't think I'd worry. Some females stay very slight.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose looks the same and is ~10months. His weight is also very close he is around 45lbs right now.

He goes from looking kinda big to a tiny lil pup with his fresh shave!

Post some pictures and we can compare.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, poodles are naturally pretty skinny, and compared to dogs like labs can look like they're starving. What does the vet say?


----------



## Turned (May 20, 2008)

Carlo only weighs 44 pounds and Sergio weighs 55, sergio is taller and longer than Carlo, they are both 4 years old and the vet says they are at a perfect weight.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Can you see the ribs or hip bones? If not then she should be fine  Large breed dogs go though a "gangly" stage and that sounds like what she is doing but I agree with posting a picture. 

Standard Poodles are a thinner breed with elegant curves but depending on how well bred she is being thicker or finer it will be hard to guess what her exact weight should be.


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

Bauer was 46.5lbs when he was weighed before his surgery yesterday. Is he a shrimp or what? LOL! I thought for sure he would be over the 50lb mark... It cost me $50 less since he was under 50lbs though so you won't hear me complaining!!!


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

Paris is 44 pounds and my mom says she is way too skinny, the vet and groomer/breeder say she is perfect. I might add that my moms standard male is 80 pounds and fat as a hog! That's why she thinks Paris is thin. 

I can't get Paris to gain no matter what i do and she's almost 2. 

How can you get yours to gain?


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Sam is a big standard his perfect weight is about 70-75lbs and alot of people think he looks too skinny. He got up to 85lbs over this past winter and we were trying to thin him down when he got sick with whatever is affecting his muscles now. He has lost quite a bit and is about 73lbs now. Doesn't look like he has lost any though because he is VERY fluffy, we haven't wanted to take him to the groomer because I don't think he could stand for that long. I have been bathing him at home so he can lay down and relax while I dry him. I used to groom him completely myself, but for the past couple years I only do his face, feet, belly, and tail. So he looks really big around the middle.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Marley is a miniature, but he's pretty skinny, so that when he's not eating much we try to coax him to eat. We measured him at 16" at the shoulder (I don't know if that is accurate, because technically that would make him a standard), but he is only about 14.5 pounds. The vet says that he's at a good weight, though, so we try not to worry too much. By the way, he is a neutered male, so the claim that neutered males tend to gain weight isn't (always) true.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*Weight*

When we got Max at 5.5 mos, he seemed too skinny to me. The breeder said it was better to keep them slim and not put on weight too fast. I was sure the vet could contradict that and say to put a few pounds on him but he agreed. At 5.5 mos he weighed 32 pounds and was eating 3 cups a day plus training treats. He is full of energy and always leads the chase at the dog park!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

My standards are very different in size and structure. My male is 26", large boned, broad chested (think body bilder) boy. His weight fluctuates between 68 and 73 lbs, and my vet says he would still be perect at 75, but no way am I letting him get this big. He is 70 lbs right now. My female is a 23" tall, very delicate, small boned (think ballerina) who weighs between 38 and 42 lbs, she is currently 40 lbs.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

PoodleUp said:


> The bags recommends 1 3/4 - 2 1/4 cups per day.


Honestly that sounds low to me for a puppy. Some bags will show like 4 cups for up to 6 months and then 2 cups for "adults" but what about the time from 6 months to 12 months? The bag I have has a different amount in that column but I've seen some bags without that column at all.

My boy is almost 9 months and he eats 2.5 cups per day, just reduced recently to that. At 7 months old I was still feeding almost 4. He is very slim but seems to be just about the perfect weight in my eyes.

*Edit* and it DEFINITELY depends on the brand of food as well. If you feed the same amount of Innova Evo as you do Iams, you'll end up with a very fat dog! But standards are active..you could probably up it a little bit if you're concerned.


----------



## rocky (Apr 19, 2009)

*My Jack Is also too skinny!*



ChickyChat said:


> Paris is 44 pounds and my mom says she is way too skinny, the vet and groomer/breeder say she is perfect. I might add that my moms standard male is 80 pounds and fat as a hog! That's why she thinks Paris is thin.
> 
> I can't get Paris to gain no matter what i do and she's almost 2.
> 
> How can you get yours to gain?


If you find out how to get yours to gain, I would also like to know. My Jack is 1 1/2 yrs and is about 43lbs. I can get him to eat about 3 cups a day, 2 of them dry and 1 cup wet. And he still will not gain. He's only gained 2lbs since he was 7 months old. Unless this is just their makeup or age, because he is a very active dog. He does not lay down a whole lot and loves to play. I can't find an active dog food though. The receptionist at our vet said to put him back on puppy food. I can feel his ribs real good, better than any other dog i've had. Please let me know what you find out.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

rocky said:


> If you find out how to get yours to gain, I would also like to know. My Jack is 1 1/2 yrs and is about 43lbs. I can get him to eat about 3 cups a day, 2 of them dry and 1 cup wet. And he still will not gain. He's only gained 2lbs since he was 7 months old. Unless this is just their makeup or age, because he is a very active dog. He does not lay down a whole lot and loves to play. I can't find an active dog food though. The receptionist at our vet said to put him back on puppy food. I can feel his ribs real good, better than any other dog i've had. Please let me know what you find out.


What are you feeding him?


----------



## rocky (Apr 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, right now we have him on Purina dog chow because of the cost. But if I knew something else would definitely put a little more weight on him I'd probably be more than happy to switch. I just hate to keep switching his food though. Thanks for showing interest though, we love our Jack so much.


----------

